# was haltet ihr für das beste mobile betriebssystem



## Dr Zoidberg (3. Februar 2008)

*was haltet ihr für das beste mobile betriebssystem*

also ich finde windows mobile 6 eig sau gut
n paar sachen könnte man natürlich noch verbessern aber naja aber besser als die "systheme von handys"

pocket pc is einfach genial und das beste^^


----------



## Falk (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr für das beste mobile betriebssysthem*

Es gibt da kaum "das Beste" - je nach Anwendungsgebiet sind verschiedene Lösungen das Beste. Windows Mobile 6.0 hat sicherlich einige Vorzüge (z.B. Touchscreen-Support), patzt aber bei Details: mal versucht, ein solches Gerät komplett mit dem Touchscreen zu bedienen? Spätestens wenn man eine Anwendung zum Beispiel mit einem längeren "Klick" auf das X beenden will scheitert man an der Größe der Elemente (oder der Finger).

Symbian ist dagegen ein Handy-System - bekannt von Nokia (aktuell: E-Serie, N-Serie), Sony Ericsson (z.B. P990) oder Siemens (SX1). Es ist schwächer in Sachen Exchange-Abgleich, punktet aber bei den grundlegenden Telefon-Funktionen. Anwendungen von Drittanbietern gehen genauso wie bei Windows Mobile, selbst der Apache Webserver ist lauffähig.

Als alternativen gibt es dann noch Linux und Mac OS, welches in abgespeckter Form auf dem Iphone läuft.

Alles in allem lässt sich das nicht so einfach sagen, was wohl "das Beste" ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr für das beste mobile betriebssysthem*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Alles in allem lässt sich das nicht so einfach sagen, was wohl "das Beste" ist.


Full ACK!
In meiner OSX Zeit hab ich eines gelernt und das ganz gewaltig:
*Die Anwendungen machen das OS aus!*

Ein OS alleine ist 'nen feuchten wert, man braucht auch Dinge, die man damit benutzen kann (OS/2 ist daran gescheitert, z.B.)

Ganz ab davon ist 'das beste' unmöglich, denn es gibt immer Dinge, die man hätte besser machen können.


----------

